# So how do you pronounce Madone and Domane?



## nolight (Oct 12, 2012)

What is the correct way to pronounce?

Madone:
Ma-Do-Ni or Ma-dun?

Domane:
Do-Ma-Ni or Domain?


----------



## gamara (May 20, 2002)

Ma-d-own

Doh-man-nee


----------



## Lelandjt (Sep 11, 2008)

I thought it's Ma-d-own-"a" and domain.


----------



## Bklyn718 (Dec 9, 2012)

Gamara......As Ed McMann used to tell Johnny, you are correct Sir......


----------



## thesober (Jun 24, 2006)

when I first saw Madone, my first thought was Mad-one


----------



## qwertasdfg24 (Sep 18, 2012)

If You want to pronounce it the "french" way, i think it's

Ma-done, just say it like in english

Do-ma-ne

That's from living in montreal for 15 years


----------



## Cannot (Jun 27, 2012)

thesober said:


> when I first saw Madone, my first thought was Mad-one



I thought that too.


----------



## Srode (Aug 19, 2012)

Doe Ma Nee - with the emphasis on the Doe

Ma doan with the emphasis on the doan


----------



## .je (Aug 25, 2012)

At first I thought they would be "Ma-DON-eh" and "Do-MAN-eh", but that's a habit from speaking that language from childhood. Nobody pronounces my last name the way it's supposed to be, I don't expect anyone intended them to be anything other than "Mah-dohwn" and "Doh-mann", so then later I can ride down to the Starbucks to get an "Ex-presso" and some "Bru-shetta" 

I just read that Madone is mountain in France, so it'd be more "Ma-donne" or "Ma-Dun". Im still not sure if it's DOmaneh or doMANeh, that could vary on the meaning of the word. I am still the person who used to tell people that the Italian word for 'thank you' was 'fanculo'. Most people knew it wasn't true, but man was it worth it when someone fell for it.


----------



## DJT21 (May 22, 2011)

The above are incorrect.

Its Mad One and Do Many


----------



## Srode (Aug 19, 2012)

Trek's marketing video - listen and you will know how to pronounce it correctly. It's like Armani (Suits) replacing the AR with a DOE (as in deer).


----------



## mpre53 (Oct 25, 2011)

.je said:


> At first I thought they would be "Ma-DON-eh" and "Do-MAN-eh", but that's a habit from speaking that language from childhood. Nobody pronounces my last name the way it's supposed to be, I don't expect anyone intended them to be anything other than "Mah-dohwn" and "Doh-mann", so then later I can ride down to the Starbucks to get an "Ex-presso" and some "Bru-shetta"
> 
> I just read that Madone is mountain in France, so it'd be more "Ma-donne" or "Ma-Dun". Im still not sure if it's DOmaneh or doMANeh, that could vary on the meaning of the word. I am still the person who used to tell people that the Italian word for 'thank you' was 'fanculo'. Most people knew it wasn't true, but man was it worth it when someone fell for it.


I'm not sure what the derivation of Domane is. My French is rusty, but I do know that in Italian, "domani" means "tomorrow". Pronounced (as I'm sure you know) do-MAN-ee.

My thinking is that Trek wanted something that was an anagram of Madone and sounded like domani. Hence, the slightly off spelling.


----------



## Srode (Aug 19, 2012)

mpre53 said:


> I'm not sure what the derivation of Domane is.


It's apparently Latin for Kings Crown


----------



## Camilo (Jun 23, 2007)

Well, I just can't imagine pronouncing the name of a Trek bike as an Italian word. I couldn't do it. I'd have to pronounce them mah DOAN and do MANE. 

But of course, objectively, it's not any worse than Specialized having a Roubaix pronounced in the french way instead of rau BAKES, I guess.


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

Are Treks good bikes?


----------



## mpre53 (Oct 25, 2011)

Camilo said:


> Well, I just can't imagine pronouncing the name of a Trek bike as an Italian word. I couldn't do it. I'd have to pronounce them mah DOAN and do MANE.
> 
> But of course, objectively, it's not any worse than Specialized having a Roubaix pronounced in the french way instead of rau BAKES, I guess.


I know a guy who bought a leftover Allez a few months back. He pronounces it "AL-ezz". I just smile and nod.


----------



## thatdrewguy (Aug 7, 2009)

mpre53 said:


> I know a guy who bought a leftover Allez a few months back. He pronounces it "AL-ezz". I just smile and nod.


He was obviously a noob, the correct pronunciation is All-E-Z.


----------



## danl1 (Jul 23, 2005)

Srode said:


> Trek's marketing video - listen and you will know how to pronounce it correctly. It's like Armani (Suits) replacing the AR with a DOE (as in deer).


That's how they pronounce it, so in a sense that makes it right - but on the other hand, I know a lot of people that pronounce their surnames incorrectly as compared to their historic ethnic roots.


----------



## Kerry Irons (Feb 25, 2002)

*ghee-ahnt*



mpre53 said:


> I know a guy who bought a leftover Allez a few months back. He pronounces it "AL-ezz". I just smile and nod.


I once had a shop owner tell me that someone had come in looking for a ghee-ahnt bike, which the owner finally figured out was a Giant. The person was sure the bike was French


----------



## mpre53 (Oct 25, 2011)

thatdrewguy said:


> He was obviously a noob, the correct pronunciation is All-E-Z.


You should see what he did to it. He clamped a U shaped steel bar to the handlebars so he can ride upright. Duct tape over platform pedals so he can ride barefoot in warm weather, and he put a carrier rack on the back for his boom box. He originally taped over the Specialized logos on the downtube, thinking it would be less likely to be stolen, but forgot about hiding the swoop S head badge.

He's different. A lot different. We call him the cowboy because he usually sports a leather Stetson. The perfect fashion accessory to his loose tank top and too-short running shorts.


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

.je said:


> At first I thought they would be "Ma-DON-eh" and "Do-MAN-eh", but that's a habit from speaking that language from childhood. Nobody pronounces my last name the way it's supposed to be, I don't expect anyone intended them to be anything other than "Mah-dohwn" and "Doh-mann", so then later I can ride down to the Starbucks to get an "Ex-presso" and some "Bru-shetta"
> 
> I just read that Madone is mountain in France, so it'd be more "Ma-donne" or "Ma-Dun". Im still not sure if it's DOmaneh or doMANeh, that could vary on the meaning of the word. I am still the person who used to tell people that the Italian word for 'thank you' was 'fanculo'. Most people knew it wasn't true, but man was it worth it when someone fell for it.


Google translate says "madone" is French for "madonna," which I believe is Italian for "attractive but musically ridiculous pop singer." Or something like that.


----------



## scduc (Dec 16, 2012)

Being from the Milwaukee area, (southeast Wisconsin) the dealers call it Doh man a. But I would like to call it my next bike. As far as whether they are good bikes, well Trek has won many of race even though they no longer get credit and for the most part the only real difference in any bike is the frame. Everything else is subject to opinion. They do have a lifetime warranty on the frame.


----------



## r1lee (Jul 22, 2012)

Srode said:


> Doe Ma Nee - with the emphasis on the Doe
> 
> Ma doan with the emphasis on the doan


This...


----------



## Special Eyes (Feb 2, 2011)

it's Dough ma-nay. Aren't you Italian?


----------



## moskowe (Mar 14, 2011)

As a french person, I can't help but laugh at the obsession of bike companies with using French or Italian names for their bikes because it "sounds more authentic."
But you know, besides that the Madone is made 100% in the US right ?

The correct pronunciation for Madone in French would be Ma-done. The italian word for madone is madonna, who's the mother of Jesus and not some ridiculous pop singer. 
Domane really isn't French or Italian, but the proper way of saying it in French is Doe-ma-n. Special Eyes has it right for the Italian version.


----------



## Camilo (Jun 23, 2007)

All the more reason to like my Felt Zed


----------



## daponik (Sep 3, 2012)

DJT21 said:


> The above are incorrect.
> 
> Its Mad One and Do Many


This one for the win!!! ;-)


----------

